# Circuito con temporizador 555



## warkork (Dic 31, 2005)

Buenas, mi primera aportación al foro
Como podría utitlizar un 555 para controlar un motor, que funciones de la siguiente manera.
1. El motor debe girar cada dos horas durante 30 s.
2. Cada vez que gire el motor debe girar en sentido opuesto al anterior.

gracias de antemano, espero posibles soluciones


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 31, 2005)

yo ke tu ocuparia un microcontrolador compadre....
para ahorrar circuiteria...


----------



## clocko (Ene 5, 2006)

pues ya que estas en esto y al parecer te gusta batallar, 
puedes utilizar un monton de flip flops y te haces un relojito de dos horas.


----------



## atorne (Ene 5, 2006)

Lo mejor es, como ya te han mencionado, utilizar un micro... Prueba los de microchip o atmel de 8 pines. Son baratos, herramientas gratis y el programador te lo puedes montar tu mismo.


----------



## Leandro28 (Ago 13, 2007)

hola perdon q vuelva  hacer una pregunta dentro de otra preg

necesito armar un alarmita q dure no mas de 6 seg utilizando 2 o 1  C.I.555
Como tendria q conectarlo
osea la alarma de diferente tono
biii puuuu
algo asi


----------



## lordblacksuca (Ago 13, 2007)

con un micro te va a ser mas facil.


----------



## Leandro28 (Ago 13, 2007)

si pero todabia nose manejarlos
y me piden armarlo con eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2007)

Para "Warkork"  lo que tu necesitas es n controlador de lavarropas muy, muy, muy lento.
Fijate esto como para adaptarlo:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm


----------



## el nava (Ago 15, 2007)

pues esta super cañon armar lo que quieres con un 555, ya que estos solo trabajan con segundos, si quieres horas, mejor buscale para otro circuito, con flip-flops.

saludos


----------



## 30secondstomars (Ago 18, 2007)

nose ...... tu puedes elegir hacerlo con un micro o con un FF


----------

